# En redes de ligoteo (Tinder, Badoo, etc), hay tías que buscan a un pringao que quiera tener un higo mañana mismo (historias reales sin aliens inside).



## D_M (28 Ene 2022)

Yo mismo quedé hace años (cuando no hacía uso de razón y era participe de esos "desguaces" y "outlets" de humanos conocidos como "redes de ligoteo") con una del Badoo que además de estafarme (apareció con un careto diferente al de la foto de perfil, vamos que era más vieja y derroída que la foto de perfil), enseguida me preguntó que qué busco, que cuales son mis planes de futuro y me contó rápidamente y con especial ansia que ella lo que buscaba era tener un higo lo antes posible, que no quería esperar más.
A un colega mío le pasó lo mismo, quedó con una que le dijo que quería un higo A.S.A.P.

¿Estamos locos o qué?, ¿quieren un higo para luego viogenizarte y pedir paguita Nescafé o cual es la historia?

Cuando me dijo lo de tener un higo lo antes posible, me vino a la mente este video de coña del APM:



Invoco a @eljusticiero a ver si poner orden en este asunto de una vez importando al país mugeres de Asia o algo, porque las Españolas no sólo están empoderadas sino que también están flipadas.


----------



## moromierda (28 Ene 2022)

A me tambín ha pesado piro a veda rial no tender badú, amego. Ta ries un rato e das papeleto ca diga "sigui boscando"


----------



## Proto (28 Ene 2022)

Eso es con todas mayores de 35 sin hijos.....


----------



## Fargo (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (28 Ene 2022)

Supongo que es un asunto de prioridades cuando el reloj biológico empieza a avisar. A mí me han propuesto en tres ocasiones darme un hijo, amablemente las decliné y la cara de sorpresa que han puesto me dejó confundido al principio, hasta que alguien me explicó que cuando una mujer quiere un hijo tuyo eso se considera un honor.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (28 Ene 2022)

Esto me recuerda mi juventud, cuando conocí a una mujer que me volvió loco, ya tenía 3 hijos y estaba dispuesto a hacerme responsable, pero la muy viva solo quería usarme sin siquiera permitirme hacerle el amor.


----------



## joser_jr (28 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Yo mismo quedé hace años (cuando no hacía uso de razón y era participe de esos "desguaces" y "outlets" de humanos conocidos como "redes de ligoteo") con una del Badoo que además de estafarme (apareció con un careto diferente al de la foto de perfil, vamos que era más vieja y derroída que la foto de perfil), enseguida me preguntó que qué busco, que cuales son mis planes de futuro y me contó rápidamente y con especial ansia que ella lo que buscaba era tener un higo lo antes posible, que no quería esperar más.
> A un colega mío le pasó lo mismo, quedó con una que le dijo que quería un higo A.S.A.P.
> 
> ¿Estamos locos o qué?, ¿quieren un higo para luego viogenizarte y pedir paguita Nescafé o cual es la historia?
> ...



Mientras te lo digan de primeras, no se dónde está el problema.

Un problema sería si te dicen que toman la pastilla y es mentira o algo así.

Que no tu no quieres tener hijos (o no tan rápido), pues se lo dices y ya esta. Si quieres (que también hay hombres con muchas ganas de ser padres), pues adelante.

Con 30 y muchos, si tienes muchas ganas de tener un hijo, ya no te hace falta que sea la mujer (o el hombre) de tu vida. Te basta con que veas que la otra persona va a ser buena madre o padre, incluso aunque no estéis juntos.


----------



## Busher (28 Ene 2022)

Buscan un inseminador/proveedor... el niño es DE ELLAS (y la casa y el dinero y el coche del pringado...).


----------



## Lobo macho (28 Ene 2022)

Habría que preuntarla: ¿Tú quieres un hijo (y criarlo tú sola) o formar una familia?
Son dos cosas muy diferentes.


----------



## D_M (28 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Mientras te lo digan de primeras, no se dónde está el problema.



Tener un hijo es una cosa seria, y estar dispuesto a tenerlo rápido algo así como casi "con quien sea" o "con el primero que aparezca en el Badoo que parezca medio OK", es síntoma de ser una mujer flipada y que se ha organizado muy mal su vida, o de ser una mujer que le importa todo una mierda y que quiere hijo para luego viogenizar al padre y recibir paguita.


----------



## propellerman (28 Ene 2022)

Si quieres tener hijos hoy día eso se hace con una que conozcas muy muy bien, que tenga un trabajo fijo y decentemente remunerado, que tenga una estabilidad emocional y psicológica; que no haya sido una carruselera, una tipa que se la haya pegado ya en varias relaciones anteriores, que no sea una loca del coño, una feminista, que no venga de tener adicciones y/o de tener una vida problemática.....

Todo eso hay que mirarlo, y bien, no el que tenga un buen par de zambombas, un buen trasero y una cara bonita; quien no cumpla eso no es que no sea la mujer indicada para tener hijos con ella, es que directamente sólo te vale para pinchartela una temporada y luego atpc

Vamos que entrar en las páginas citadas para encontrar a la futura madre de tus hijos es una idea que se describe por si sola teniendo en cuenta "el ganado " que mayoritariamente hay allí dentro


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (28 Ene 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 923161



Pero ella parece estar enamorada.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (28 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Yo mismo quedé hace años (cuando no hacía uso de razón y era participe de esos "desguaces" y "outlets" de humanos conocidos como "redes de ligoteo") con una del Badoo que además de estafarme (apareció con un careto diferente al de la foto de perfil, vamos que era más vieja y derroída que la foto de perfil), enseguida me preguntó que qué busco, que cuales son mis planes de futuro y me contó rápidamente y con especial ansia que ella lo que buscaba era tener un higo lo antes posible, que no quería esperar más.
> A un colega mío le pasó lo mismo, quedó con una que le dijo que quería un higo A.S.A.P.
> 
> ¿Estamos locos o qué?, ¿quieren un higo para luego viogenizarte y pedir paguita Nescafé o cual es la historia?
> ...




Eso sería hace 20 años,hoy ninguna de aquí quiere tener hijos.


----------



## OxHxKx (28 Ene 2022)

Cuando no quieren tener hijos , por que no quieren tener hijos...cuando quieren por que quieren..a ver si nos aclaramos !!
Por cierto una cosa es tener descendencia y otra muy distinta es ser padre !!

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (28 Ene 2022)

hazte una ligadura de trompas y a follar con todas las de mas de 35...


----------



## BHAN83 (28 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Yo mismo quedé hace años (cuando no hacía uso de razón y era participe de esos "desguaces" y "outlets" de humanos conocidos como "redes de ligoteo") con una del Badoo que además de estafarme (apareció con un careto diferente al de la foto de perfil, vamos que era más vieja y derroída que la foto de perfil), enseguida me preguntó que qué busco, que cuales son mis planes de futuro y me contó rápidamente y con especial ansia que ella lo que buscaba era tener un higo lo antes posible, que no quería esperar más.
> A un colega mío le pasó lo mismo, quedó con una que le dijo que quería un higo A.S.A.P.
> 
> ¿Estamos locos o qué?, ¿quieren un higo para luego viogenizarte y pedir paguita Nescafé o cual es la historia?
> ...



En el mundo real tb, otra cosa es que te lo digan a ti.

Otras veces no se lo dicen ni a ellas mismas.

Pero el numero de hijos que se tienen "por accidente" o porque "no funciona" la pastilla es elocuente al respecto.


----------



## Kenthomi (28 Ene 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 923161



Casi nah....


----------



## usuario baneado (28 Ene 2022)

Lamentablemente cuando ya huelen a rancias es que son deshechos biológicos nada fecundables. A parte de la cara fe locas.


----------



## gromenauer (28 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Yo mismo quedé hace años (cuando no hacía uso de razón y era participe de esos "desguaces" y "outlets" de humanos conocidos como "redes de ligoteo") con una del Badoo que además de estafarme (apareció con un careto diferente al de la foto de perfil, vamos que era más vieja y derroída que la foto de perfil), enseguida me preguntó que qué busco, que cuales son mis planes de futuro y me contó rápidamente y con especial ansia que ella lo que buscaba era tener un higo lo antes posible, que no quería esperar más.
> A un colega mío le pasó lo mismo, quedó con una que le dijo que quería un higo A.S.A.P.



Es lo habitual, cuando el reloj biológico se activa y se dan cuen de que les quedan pocos años de fertilidad. Lo que no se dan cuen, es que por esas ansias, disminuyen aun mas las posibilidades de conseguirlo. Van con la directa, con una tio que apenas conocen o con la relación aun no asentada, y los pretendientes se van corriendo viendo el percal.

Hay algunas que son inteligentes, y tienen mas éxito: Van expresando que quieren tener hijos, pero sin ser pesadas ni metiendo presión durante los primeros años, para que cale la idea a la pareja. Luego al ser la relacion mas estable, meten un poco mas de presión. El proveedor suele caer, no por la presión en si, mas bien que ella ha conseguido trasladar su necesidad a él con el paso del tiempo. El proveedor se ve como ella, y es ahora o nunca. Y si la cosa va mal, pues ya se verá en el futuro...

Luego hay la variante de las cabronas. Que por ejemplo, dejan de tomar la píldora y meten la excusa que el antibiótico que les recetó el médico anuló los efectos anticonceptivos. O que directamente se ponen a caldear mas de lo habitual al futuro proveedor y aprovechando el calentón pa follar a pelo. El hijo se lo suelen llevar, el provedor pues depende. Si el tio ve el percal ante tal cabronada, quizas se pira. La cabrona puede pillar algo paguica, pero no va a ser nescafé a menos que hayan estado casados.


----------



## Maedhros (28 Ene 2022)

La verdad es cosas tan exageradas nunca me han pasado en tinder.

Como mucho me han preguntado si en un futuro querría hijos o no...

De todas maneras Badoo es lo más bajo de lo más bajo a nivel de mujeres, chonis, paletas, muertas se hambre... No m extraña que muchas estén deseando preñarse para vivir del cuento.


----------



## magnificent (28 Ene 2022)

Tinder/Badoo Hezpaña son la mayor alcantarilla que existe en el mundo


----------



## Hao X (28 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Tener un hijo es una cosa seria, y estar dispuesto a tenerlo rápido algo así como casi "con quien sea" o "con el primero que aparezca en el Badoo que parezca medio OK", es síntoma de ser *una mujer flipada y que se ha organizado muy mal su vida*, o de ser una mujer que le importa todo una mierda y que quiere hijo para luego viogenizar al padre y recibir paguita.



Estas describiendo el perfil de la mujer media, 90% de la curva de Gauss


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Ene 2022)

A pelo


----------



## Don Meliton (28 Ene 2022)

Me interesa, el plan es pasar unos meses en Espanya, tener el higo, volver a emigrar y que me busquen. De esta manera cumplo con mi imperativo genetico, reproduciendo mi material genetico y no caigo en las redes de la emponderada de turno.

Es lo que yo llamo MPH, mentir, prenyar, huir.


----------



## ProfePaco (28 Ene 2022)

No hace mucho una de 42 me dijo que ella quería ser madre. Lo de rápido no lo dijo. Era evidente.

Estaba bastante bien. Estuve pensando en operarme y pasarme un año de lujuria.

Pero seguro que al final me lo haría pagar. Salí corriendo.

...

....

Ahora me arrepiento


----------



## Charcuteitor (28 Ene 2022)

Vasectomia manda


----------



## Guano For Life (28 Ene 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Si quieres tener hijos hoy día eso se hace con una que conozcas muy muy bien, que tenga un trabajo fijo y decentemente remunerado, que tenga una estabilidad emocional y psicológica; que no haya sido una carruselera, una tipa que se la haya pegado ya en varias relaciones anteriores, que no sea una loca del coño, una feminista, que no venga de tener adicciones y/o de tener una vida problemática.....
> 
> Todo eso hay que mirarlo, y bien, no el que tenga un buen par de zambombas, un buen trasero y una cara bonita; quien no cumpla eso no es que no sea la mujer indicada para tener hijos con ella, es que directamente sólo te vale para pinchartela una temporada y luego atpc
> 
> Vamos que entrar en las páginas citadas para encontrar a la futura madre de tus hijos es una idea que se describe por si sola teniendo en cuenta "el ganado " que mayoritariamente hay allí dentro



La mujer que ustec describe no existe a día de hoy en este país


----------



## Covid-8M (28 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Yo mismo quedé hace años (cuando no hacía uso de razón y era participe de esos "desguaces" y "outlets" de humanos conocidos como "redes de ligoteo") con una del Badoo que además de estafarme (apareció con un careto diferente al de la foto de perfil, vamos que era más vieja y derroída que la foto de perfil), enseguida me preguntó que qué busco, que cuales son mis planes de futuro y me contó rápidamente y con especial ansia que ella lo que buscaba era tener un higo lo antes posible, que no quería esperar más.
> A un colega mío le pasó lo mismo, quedó con una que le dijo que quería un higo A.S.A.P.
> 
> ¿Estamos locos o qué?, ¿quieren un higo para luego viogenizarte y pedir paguita Nescafé o cual es la historia?
> ...



Tu que has estado en asia sabras que en algunos paises de por alli algunas tambien intentan quedarse preñadas desde el primer polvo. Algunas me lo han pedido porfavor porque quieren tener el hijo mestizo y fardar en fb


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Ene 2022)

A mi me ha pasado con una de 46 así que ríete de lo que cuenta el OP.

A los 3 meses de estar saliendo va y me suelta que ella quiere tener un hijo y que quiere saber si voy en serio con ella. 

Por supuesto le dije que yo ni de coña.


----------



## Night (28 Ene 2022)

tambien las mando a la mierda ASAP


----------



## poppom (28 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> A mi me ha pasado con una de 46 así que ríete de lo que cuenta el OP.
> 
> A los 3 meses de estar saliendo va y me suelta que ella quiere tener un hijo y que quiere saber si voy en serio con ella.
> 
> Por supuesto le dije que yo ni de coña.



46? Eso no es el tiempo de descuento, ahí están los jugadores en la bocana de vestuarios.
Si tiene algún hijo mediante técnicas satánicas conocida como invitro y consiguen sacarle algún huevo no podrido será una abuela madre. Una aberración contranatura


----------



## Gotthard (28 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Tener un hijo es una cosa seria, y estar dispuesto a tenerlo rápido algo así como casi "con quien sea" o "con el primero que aparezca en el Badoo que parezca medio OK", es síntoma de ser una mujer flipada y que se ha organizado muy mal su vida, o de ser una mujer que le importa todo una mierda y que quiere hijo para luego viogenizar al padre y recibir paguita.



El instinto maternal no perdona y cuando les da el pelotazo bioquimico y les entra la ansiedad de que ya se les acaba el tiempo se dejarian preñar por un vagabundo sarnoso.


----------



## Gotthard (28 Ene 2022)

gromenauer dijo:


> El hijo se lo suelen llevar, el provedor pues depende. Si el tio ve el percal ante tal cabronada, quizas se pira. La cabrona puede pillar algo paguica, pero no va a ser nescafé a menos que hayan estado casados.



Si bien el comentario estoy de acuerdo, unicamente actualizarte que con sibilinos cambios que se han ido introduciendo en las leyes civiles por los hijos de cerda que nos gobiernan, ya el unico requisito que tiene una mujer para hacerse con tu patrimonio es demostrar via test genetico que el lefazo es de tu propiedad. 

Y si dices que no te lo haces te cargan la paternidad automaticamente y por tanto tienes que proveer al niño y la madre si ella no lo tuviera, con un domicilio y pagar una manutención que por la forma de calcular, o demuestras al juez que ella tiene tres curros en B o le pagas un paston entre alquiler y pension.

Y luego dicen que comprarse una muñeca de esas de latex es de pervertidos....


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Ene 2022)

Se pasan la vida de fiestitas y saltando de polla en polla y luego vienen las angustias vitales por haber dejado lo importante para el final, que no se puede hacer sola o con cualquiera.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Ene 2022)

Algunas ya han tenido el hijo y quieren que lo apadrines


----------



## XRL (28 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Tener un hijo es una cosa seria, y estar dispuesto a tenerlo rápido algo así como casi "con quien sea" o "con el primero que aparezca en el Badoo que parezca medio OK", es síntoma de ser una mujer flipada y que se ha organizado muy mal su vida, o de ser una mujer que le importa todo una mierda y que quiere hijo para luego viogenizar al padre y recibir paguita.



muchas mujeres usan a los hombres para eso

esclavos de pareja,pensiones de hijos,hijos esclavos...

y se la suda tener hijos con malotes xD

está lleno de basura humana ahí fuera,así vamos


----------



## XRL (28 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Supongo que es un asunto de prioridades cuando el reloj biológico empieza a avisar. A mí me han propuesto en tres ocasiones darme un hijo, amablemente las decliné y la cara de sorpresa que han puesto me dejó confundido al principio, hasta que alguien me explicó que cuando una mujer quiere un hijo tuyo eso se considera un honor.



vaya honor...conmigo eso lo buscaban varias y ni de coña

lo buscan con cualquiera que vean con trabajo no por ti,nada mas,hay millones para elegir


----------



## chainsaw man (28 Ene 2022)

Un colega mio se lio con una de una App y a los dos años ya tiene el hijo, la tia ha engordado cosa mala pero bueno mientras sean felices...

Yo con mi ex probablemente habria sido parecido si hubiese durado tanto, pero sus caprichos y juegos lograron echarme a tiempo de su vida.


----------



## XRL (28 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> A mi me ha pasado con una de 46 así que ríete de lo que cuenta el OP.
> 
> A los 3 meses de estar saliendo va y me suelta que ella quiere tener un hijo y que quiere saber si voy en serio con ella.
> 
> Por supuesto le dije que yo ni de coña.



con 46


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> con 46



A saber qué coño estuvo haciendo de los 30 a los 40. 
Aparte de ver la serie entera Sexo en ny.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (28 Ene 2022)

A mi la primera cosa que me dijo una la primera vez que la vi es que quería más de 3 hijos, ella con casi 35, y era por videollamada, por supuesto jamás llegue ni a querer verla en persona.


----------



## XRL (28 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> A saber qué coño estuvo haciendo de los 30 a los 40.
> Aparte de ver la serie entera Sexo en ny.



lo mismo que contigo pero sin querer tener hijos,disfrutar de la vida


----------



## hijodeputin (28 Ene 2022)

pasaros por meetic, y contad las de 40 y para arriba que no tienen hijos. Si son el 40 % de ellas no debe de andar lejos. Y muchas esperan todavia tener hijos, lo ponen en su propio perfil. Las que no tienen ni quieren son pocas, las hay pero son un porcentaje mínimo. Y luego las que tienen larvas. Algunas me dan pena porque sinceramente hay mujeres con hijos que están muy muy buenas y son buena gente, pero tener un par de criaturas y querer hacer vida con un tio, pse


----------



## cerilloprieto (28 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> A mi me ha pasado con una de 46 así que ríete de lo que cuenta el OP.
> 
> A los 3 meses de estar saliendo va y me suelta que ella quiere tener un hijo y que quiere saber si voy en serio con ella.
> 
> Por supuesto le dije que yo ni de coña.



Dios mío, vaya historias de terror que contáis. Y raro es ver una mujer occidental, que pasados los 45 no tenga cara de loca de atar.


----------



## Covid-8M (28 Ene 2022)

En badoo se suele rellenar en el perfil el tema hijos. Estan las opciones, No nunca, Quizas, o Si, quiero pronto. Me da la risa cuando veo a las +40 poner quizas, como si se lo estuvieran pensando y todavia dependiera de ellas


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Dios mío, vaya historias de terror que contáis. Y raro es ver una mujer occidental, que pasados los 45 no tenga cara de loca de atar.



Las que no tienen hijos y están buenas, están desquiciadas porque no dejan de follar, siempre les salen ligues pero ninguno quiere nada serio con ellas, ni convivencia ni hijos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Ene 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> En badoo se suele rellenar en el perfil el tema hijos. Estan las opciones, No nunca, Quizas, o Si, quiero pronto. Me da la risa cuando veo a las +40 poner quizas, como si se lo estuvieran pensando y todavia dependiera de ellas



Siempre depende de ellas, pero claro, a esa edad a ver a quién encuentras predispuesto y que además tenga algo de patrimonio o empleo estable... pues imposible. Sobre todo porque están ya llenas de neuras. Es lógico que si no lo han conseguido con 30 ni 35, por qué lo van a conseguir a los 40?


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> con 46



Nunca es tarde si la picha es buena.


----------



## cerilloprieto (28 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Las que no tienen hijos y están buenas, están desquiciadas porque no dejan de follar, siempre les salen ligues pero ninguno quiere nada serio con ellas, ni convivencia ni hijos.



Pues si estando buena no le sale quien quiera convivencia con ella, es porque los tíos se dan cuenta de que algo malo tiene


----------



## Covid-8M (28 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Siempre depende de ellas, pero claro, a esa edad a ver a quién encuentras predispuesto y que además tenga algo de patrimonio o empleo estable... pues imposible. Sobre todo porque están ya llenas de neuras. Es lógico que si no lo han conseguido con 30 ni 35, por qué lo van a conseguir a los 40?



Bueno, depende de ellas y de su cuerpo. Las probiblidades de quedarse embarazada y llegar a buen puerto van menguando con la edad


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (28 Ene 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Nunca es tarde si la picha es buena.



Eso de que nunca es tarde para quedarse embarazada me da a mi que no,...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Pues si estando buena no le sale quien quiera convivencia con ella, es porque los tíos se dan cuenta de que algo malo tiene



Quien quiere vivir con una mujer a partir de los 40 llena de neuras?
Pues alguien que no tenga casa ni ingresos, un sin techo.


----------



## cerilloprieto (28 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Quien quiere vivir con una mujer a partir de los 40 llena de neuras?
> Pues alguien que no tenga casa ni ingresos, un sin techo.



Luego nos llaman pedófilos, pero la realidad es que si no coges a una chica antes de los 18 años, después te las vas a encontrar con que el Sistema ha hecho de ellas unas borrachas, fumadoras, noctámbulas, haraganas... Y feministas tatuadas por si fuera poco. Un ser así a los 40 está para alimento de tiburones.

La mujer occidental menor de 70 años tiene una mentalidad de mierda. Es lo que tiene el sionismo mamado desde el jardín de infancia.


----------



## Kluster (28 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> A mí me han propuesto en tres ocasiones darme un hijo, amablemente las decliné y la cara de sorpresa que han puesto me dejó confundido al principio, hasta que alguien me explicó que cuando una mujer quiere un hijo tuyo eso se considera un honor.



Son rápidas cambiando "el chip". De un día para otro son capaces de pasar del siglo XXI al siglo XIX. Y a la inversa.


----------



## alexforum (28 Ene 2022)

Pues si fueras listo usarias eso a tu favor. Mi amigo y yo lo llamamos la jugada del "carapadre".
Ellas buscan carapadres y si lo buscan en ti es porque das el perfil. Asi que lo que tienes que hacer es Mentir Follar Huir.


----------



## medion_no (28 Ene 2022)

OxHxKx dijo:


> Cuando no quieren tener hijos , por que no quieren tener hijos...cuando quieren por que quieren..a ver si nos aclaramos !!
> Por cierto una cosa es tener descendencia y otra muy distinta es ser padre !!
> 
> Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk



Los hijos hay que tenerlos a los 20 años y en un entorno estable no ir diciendole a los extraños por una app que si quieren un hijo como el que quiere un cafe.


----------



## joser_jr (28 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Tener un hijo es una cosa seria, y estar dispuesto a tenerlo rápido algo así como casi "con quien sea" o "con el primero que aparezca en el Badoo que parezca medio OK", es síntoma de ser una mujer flipada y que se ha organizado muy mal su vida, o de ser una mujer que le importa todo una mierda y que quiere hijo para luego viogenizar al padre y recibir paguita.



No, es una mujer que sabe que o tiene el hijo rápido o no lo va a tener. Puede ser porque se haya organizado mal o que haya por otras circunstancias de la vida. Por ejemplo, que sea responsable y no queria tener un hijo sin tener un empleo estable pero ahora sí lo tiene pero el reloj biológico no le da tiempo a esperar más años buscando la pareja perfecta.


----------



## joser_jr (28 Ene 2022)

Una cosa es tenerlo con un desarrapado y otra con alguien con quien no llevas mucho tiempo.
Si dos personas responsables con trabajos estables y que serían buenos padres quieren tener un hijo conociéndose desde hace dos meses (porque ya están cerca de los 40). ¿Donde está el problema?
Aunque se separen, el hijo/a tendrá una buena educación.
¿Es mejor que no tengan hijos?


----------



## ikergutierrez (28 Ene 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Los hijos hay que tenerlos a los 20 años y en un entorno estable no ir diciendole a los extraños por una app que si quieren un hijo como el que quiere un cafe.



algunos se dan cuenta tarde de lo que comentas y andan a marchas forzadas antes de que se les pase el arroz.
mejor tarde que nunca.


----------



## hijodeputin (28 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Una cosa es tenerlo con un desarrapado y otra con alguien con quien no llevas mucho tiempo.
> Si dos personas responsables con trabajos estables y que serían buenos padres quieren tener un hijo conociéndose desde hace dos meses (porque ya están cerca de los 40). ¿Donde está el problema?
> Aunque se separen, el hijo/a tendrá una buena educación.
> ¿Es mejor que no tengan hijos?



dos meses da para un poco de folleteo y para. Me parece que tu también tienes un problema si piensas así, suerte que la vas a necesitar en la vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Ene 2022)

Se ha hablado ya muchas veces. Una mujer de + de 30 es una bomba de relojería.


----------



## Kluster (28 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Si dos personas responsables con trabajos estables y que serían buenos padres quieren tener un hijo conociéndose desde hace dos meses (porque ya están cerca de los 40). ¿Donde está el problema?



Pues que con esas edades tanto hombres como mujeres ya están resabiados. Defectos y virtudes han sido esculpidos por el paso del tiempo y son poco dados a cambiar su vida y amoldarse a los demás. No va a funcionar a menos que se hayan alineado los planetas y encuentres a la persona ideal.


----------



## skeptik (28 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El instinto maternal no perdona y cuando les da el pelotazo bioquimico y les entra la ansiedad de que ya se les acaba el tiempo se dejarian preñar por un vagabundo sarnoso.



Es algo que he observado en suficientes ocasiones como para quitar el condicional. Y no me gusta generalizar, pero el empirismo manda.

En fin, yo aprecio a las que declaran sus intenciones desde el minuto cero, asi ninguna de las partes pierde el tiempo.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ene 2022)

Hay que estar tarada para querer un crío de alguien que conoces de hace dos dias


----------



## spica (28 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Esto me recuerda mi juventud, cuando conocí a una mujer que me volvió loco, ya tenía 3 hijos y estaba dispuesto a hacerme responsable, pero la muy viva solo quería usarme sin siquiera permitirme hacerle el amor.




Cuenta mas.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (28 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Esto me recuerda mi juventud, cuando conocí a una mujer que me volvió loco, ya tenía 3 hijos y estaba dispuesto a hacerme responsable, pero la muy viva solo quería usarme sin siquiera permitirme hacerle el amor.


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Ene 2022)

Bajaría aún más la natalidad


----------



## usuario baneado (28 Ene 2022)

Bueno,tuve el caso de la que vió que ya todas se embarazaban ya a sus 35-36 y que no,señores. A pastar.


Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Algunas ya han tenido el hijo y quieren que lo apadrines



Recuerdo que una antigua follamija contactó conmigo 6 años después sin saber nada de ambos para enseñarme fotos de que se había preñado. Lo mismo esperaba que soltara dinero y lo máximo que hice fue felicitarla. Suerte con el autónomo


----------



## Culozilla (28 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Yo mismo quedé hace años (cuando no hacía uso de razón y era participe de esos "desguaces" y "outlets" de humanos conocidos como "redes de ligoteo") con una del Badoo que además de estafarme (apareció con un careto diferente al de la foto de perfil, vamos que era más vieja y derroída que la foto de perfil), enseguida me preguntó que qué busco, que cuales son mis planes de futuro y me contó rápidamente y con especial ansia que ella lo que buscaba era tener un higo lo antes posible, que no quería esperar más.
> A un colega mío le pasó lo mismo, quedó con una que le dijo que quería un higo A.S.A.P.
> 
> ¿Estamos locos o qué?, ¿quieren un higo para luego viogenizarte y pedir paguita Nescafé o cual es la historia?
> ...



Con perdón, pero te habrán visto cara de Joaquin betazo carapadre. Yo me lo tomaría como un insulto.


----------



## Bye Felicia (28 Ene 2022)

Por muy buenas que se crean que esten e independientes que se crean, nos necesitan *SI O SI*.

Es la justicia que Dios inteligentemente puso.


----------



## D_M (28 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> No, es una mujer que sabe que o tiene el hijo rápido o no lo va a tener. Puede ser porque se haya organizado mal o que haya por otras circunstancias de la vida. Por ejemplo, que sea responsable y no queria tener un hijo sin tener un empleo estable pero ahora sí lo tiene pero el reloj biológico no le da tiempo a esperar más años buscando la pareja perfecta.



Ya, pues si tiene prisa que pille el AVE.


----------



## wysiwyg (28 Ene 2022)

Historia verídica que le pasó a un amigo:

Conoció a una loca por Tinder. Una de las primeras cosas que le dijo es que quería tener hijos. 

Después de varias citas, lo invita a su casa. Se ponen a follar, él se pone el condón y le dijo: "No, condón no. Te he dicho que quiero tener hijos". Él dijo que o con condón o nada. Al final lo hicieron, pero ella de mala gana. 

La segunda vez igual, el chaval se puso los pantalones y se piró.


----------



## proctalgiafugax (28 Ene 2022)

Pues sí, es lo que hay. Lo peor, es que antes era a los treinta y pocos, ahora ves incluso con cuarenta y pico, buscando retrasado al que embaucar.
Tengo amigos, que han pasado por ese tubo, hacen más horas que un reloj, y todo pinta que cuando los niños ya estén criados, misión cumplida, la tipeja se largará.


----------



## pamplinero (28 Ene 2022)

Yo una vez medio empece a salir con una, cuyo objetivo era "casarse a toda costa". Y eramos jovenes entonces (unos 25 años). Pero la tia no queria un novio, queria un marido. Era mona, majilla, pero no "pegabamos".
Al poco me entere, que se habia casado con otro. Pero en cuestion de apenas año y poco de noviazgo. Vamos, que al final consiguio su objetivo. Y 3 o 4 años despues, se separaron (aqui me entere porque intento volverme a echar el lazo y pase olimpicamente del tema). Y ya no supe mas de ella. Supongo que despues, cazaria otro marido. Y asi sucesivamente.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (28 Ene 2022)

Entrar en esas redes es de manginas SUVnormales hijos de la grandísima puta. Todos los que os metéis ahí merecéis cuatro tiros en la nuca .


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (29 Ene 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Un colega mio se lio con una de una App y a los dos años ya tiene el hijo, la tia ha engordado cosa mala pero bueno mientras sean felices...
> 
> Yo con mi ex probablemente habria sido parecido si hubiese durado tanto, pero sus caprichos y juegos lograron echarme a tiempo de su vida.



La mía igual menudo tonel se iba a poner con un hijo menos mal que son putas


----------



## Tronio (29 Ene 2022)

Esas redes son un nido de perturbados y quien llama a los niños larvas un anormal.


----------



## FRANCISCO FRANCO BAHAMOND (29 Ene 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> A me tambín ha pesado piro a veda rial no tender badú, amego. Ta ries un rato e das papeleto ca diga "sigui boscando"



Puto racista tiendes la Ser


----------



## Pablem0s (29 Ene 2022)

Si yo he llegado a ver con estos ojitos a pavos anunciándose y diciendo que ellos ponen la coca a cambio de que unas comebolsas le hagan compañía en su "fiesta blanca", cualquier cosa es posible en esos estercoleros.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Ene 2022)

Eyacular fuera si te dejan, a mi una hijadeputa me agarró con las dos manos con todas sus fuerzas para que no lo hiciera. Una sucada de 38 años que me parece a mi que me quería atrapar, creo que me he librado pero tengo que confirmarlo al 100%, por eso de momento mantengo el contacto con esa hijadesuputamadre.

Desde ese momento busco tias de más de 50 años, ya me estoy zumbando a una que la voy a cambiar por otra en breve. Ahora mismo no puedo buscar nada serio ni que me ocupe mucho tiempo.


----------



## JKL-2 (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay que estar tarada para querer un crío de alguien que conoces de hace dos dias



Pues, dentro de lo que cabe, me parece una actitud menos mala que las que quieren un crío por inseminación artificial de donante anónimo. 

que es menos mala que las "independientes" que no quieren niños porque priorizan su carrera profesional, 

que es menos que las que dicen que no quieren niños porque ya son mamás de perritos y/o gatitos

que es menos mala que las de las endiosadas que no quieren niños porque necesitan vivir emociones viajando por todo el mundo 

que es menos mala que la de las abortistas.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Ene 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Pues, dentro de lo que cabe, me parece una actitud menos mala que las que quieren un crío por inseminación artificial de donante anónimo.
> 
> que es menos mala que las "independientes" que no quieren niños porque priorizan su carrera profesional,
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo.

Mientras no mientan con la regla, con que se han ligado las trompas o pinchen condones con agujas, es normal que estén desesperadas por tener un hijo ya a los 40. Es ahora o nunca.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Ene 2022)

A mi una intentó engatusarme con follar sin condon, insistia mucho en que tenia que ser sin condon, simultaneamente se le escapó una vez como quien no quiere la cosa que quería ser madre, además de todo esto le daba bastante a las drogaínas. Salí corriendo............. y a los 2 meses me enteré que estaba embarazada de algún tipo, actualmente es madre soltera y busca novio.

p.d. ahora que lo recuerdo también una vez me dijo que si queria follar que me cobraba 50 euros. Pero luego desistió.

Luego recuerdo otra loca que tenía novio pero le ponia los cuernos él a ella, entonces ella se enteró y decidió vengarse, todo esto mientras estaba embarazada de él, me la tiré y luego se fue de fiesta se enteraron que se fue con unos maromos a un piso y a saber lo que pasó allí dentro, bukkake como mínimo. Ella apareció por casa de sus padres a las 14:00 y su padre ya había ido a comisaría.


----------



## verderolo (29 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> No, es una mujer que sabe que o tiene el hijo rápido o no lo va a tener. Puede ser porque se haya organizado mal o que haya por otras circunstancias de la vida. Por ejemplo, que sea responsable y no queria tener un hijo sin tener un empleo estable pero ahora sí lo tiene pero el reloj biológico no le da tiempo a esperar más años buscando la pareja perfecta.



Y eso justifica que la pava vaya pidiendo carapadres la primera vez que queda con alguien?? Jajaja. 

No me imagino que sucnors harán semejante estupidez pero está claro que no merecen reproducirse y que en caso que lo hagan, les saldrán hijos igual de sucnors con padres al mismo nivel.


----------



## vanderwilde (29 Ene 2022)

En esos sitios está todo lo que no quiere nadie. Meterse en esos sitios es un error grave, aparte de eso, y no es cachondeo, se pueden coger hasta problemas psicológicos.

Todas las que están por ahí, han sido desechadas por muchos, por cualquier problema, y tienen más tiros pegados que la tablilla de un coto, y los que entran, desesperados porque no conocen a nadie y no tienen a quién echarle mano.

De todas maneras, si alguien quiere estar por ahí, camarita antes de quedar con una persona.


----------



## Charles B. (29 Ene 2022)

Cuando se follaba en internet no existía ni Tinder ni Badoo ni nada parecido. A lo sumo algún blog llevado con maestría y desesperación, pero poco más.

Ahora tenéis lo que habéis cosechado. En política ha pasado algo parecido.

La falta de talento y presencia os acompañará hasta esa tumba que ya se vislumbra en el horizonte de vuestro suicidio, pues Darwin manda como nunca.

Suerte con esas deformidades y virginidades incurables.
Suerte con el salto al otro lado.
Un abrazo no sin antes recordar que no os quiso ni vuestra puta madre.


----------



## alexforum (29 Ene 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Pues, dentro de lo que cabe, me parece una actitud menos mala que las que quieren un crío por inseminación artificial de donante anónimo.
> 
> que es menos mala que las "independientes" que no quieren niños porque priorizan su carrera profesional,
> 
> ...



El tema es que muchas de esas endiosadas que quieren pasarse la vida viajando ya lo han hecho.

se la pasan viajando, follando, y cuando ven que están al límite buscan un carapadre.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (29 Ene 2022)

Yo quiero follar, yo ya tengo un hijo y se acabo.


----------



## Sony Crockett (29 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo cuando tenía veintitantos que conocí a una camarera en un bar, le tiré los trastos y a lós dos días ya me la estaba percutiendo, estába buena, era separada y con dos hijos pequeños, solo quedábamos para follar, un día recuerdo que me la estaba follando en el suelo, ella cabalgando encima mío y cuando me fui a correr y la iba a retirar la hija de su madre se engancha a mí y fuerza la máquina para que me corriera, la aparte de mala ostia con media corrida dentro de ella.

Ya no me la folle más y estuve acojonado hasta que le vino la regla.


----------



## Goldman (29 Ene 2022)

Que no quieren tener hijos: mal

Que quieren tener hijos: mal

A veces no hay quien os entienda joder.


----------



## el mensa (29 Ene 2022)

Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## poppom (29 Ene 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Eyacular fuera si te dejan, a mi una hijadeputa me agarró con las dos manos con todas sus fuerzas para que no lo hiciera. Una sucada de 38 años que me parece a mi que me quería atrapar, creo que me he librado pero tengo que confirmarlo al 100%, por eso de momento mantengo el contacto con esa hijadesuputamadre.
> 
> Desde ese momento busco tias de más de 50 años, ya me estoy zumbando a una que la voy a cambiar por otra en breve. Ahora mismo no puedo buscar nada serio ni que me ocupe mucho tiempo.



Con 50 siguen segregando algo ahí abajo o es un yermo


----------



## capazo (29 Ene 2022)

Siete páginas y nadie lo dice :

Las redes de ligar es para hacer MFH y luego irse corriendo lo más rápido posible .


----------



## Uncle Dolan (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay que estar tarada para querer un crío de alguien que conoces de hace dos dias



claro porque la putanyola media destaca por su salud mental jejejejejejejj


----------



## Ederto (29 Ene 2022)

yo conozco a uno que así se está poniendo las botas. Separado, con dos criaturas ya, encuentra una de 38 que quiere ser madre y le da lo suyo y lo de su prima, al año aquello no funciona y lo deja, a por otra.

Cabe destacar que se hizo la vasectomía después de su segundo hijo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> enseguida me preguntó que qué busco, que cuales son mis planes de futuro y me contó rápidamente y con especial ansia que ella lo que buscaba era tener un higo lo antes posible, que no quería esperar más.



Señores, éste hilo debería estar en "bolsa e inversiones". Desde luego os ponen valor en la frente y no sabeis apreciarlo.

Las mujeres que van tan ansiosas se caracterizan por los siguiente:
- Han carruseleado mucho, creyendo que su coño haría que esos malotes se convirtieran en príncipes azules con chaletes adosadetes con hipotecas a 30 años. Osea, *vienen mentalmente tocadas y muy enfadadas*.

- Al haber carruseleado tanto creen saber como manejar a los tios y creen saber identificar a quien viene solo a follar. Osea, *creen que si cierran las piernas el suficiente tiempo y hacen las preguntas "adecuadas" (empleo, vivienda, etc...) podrán discernir quien viene con "buenas intenciones"*.

- Como confunden "experiencia" con "haber estado con muchos tios" y como compran el marketing de que estan magníficas a la edad que sea, *creen que tienen inteligencia y experiencia y que si pillan a un gilipollas podrán hacer de él lo que ellas quieran. Al final, lo importante es tener hijos y ser una mantenida, ¿verdad?*

Como MUJERES = NIÑOS, ésta inversión es tan fácil como quitarte un caramelo (coño) a un niño (mujer).

Al estar tocadas y no haber madurado mentalmente se dejan llevar por una mezcla de sentimientos+creerse inteligentes, así que para cristalizar esta inversión *lo único necesario es hacer el papel de pringao que las mantenga*.

Al tener sobreabundancia de charos preenmuradas mi recomendación es crear una "cartera de coños" con un perfil de pringado. Pon que trabajas en el sector público y hazte fotos con camisa pero sin corbata, que se te vea medioformal. Añade a todas las tias que puedas y comienza una rotación con unas tres con las que debes quedar en dias distintos.

Supongamos que tienes a Charo 1 el lunes. Quedas con ella pero no muestras ninguna intención de follar. Ella tratará de averigüar tus ingresos de forma indirécta en plan "entonces ¿en qué nivel estas en tu curro en la pública?" o algo así, así que asegúrate de tener respuestas preparadas. Recomendaria nivel administrativo mas o menos alto pero sin pasarse.

Cierras la primera cita con Charo 1 en Lunes y el Martes repites la operación con Charo 2. El miércoles haces lo mismo con Charo 3. El Jueves vuelves a quedar con Charo 1 y empiezas a dejar caer que quieres algo serio y no perder mucho el tiempo. No intentes follar. Sabado y Domingo desapareces para añadir tensión a todas las charos (recomiendo bloqueo en whatsapp).

En la segunda semana ya estarás en la tercera cita con Charo 1, a la que podrás follar con total tranquilidad. Luego harás segundas citas con Charo 2 y Charo 3. Para no confundirte con los nombres recomiendo buscar algún apelativo cariñoso. Fuerza una situación graciosa que dé a ese apelativo. Por ejemplo, pregunta si alguna vez rompieron algo de pequeñas y a partir de ahí llámales "rompetechos" o cualquier gilipollez del estilo. Llamándoles a todas igual y enlazando con un hecho que ellas creen especial, las tendrás a todas convencidas de que serás tú el imbécil que tragará con sus mierdas.

Como expliqué ya tienes a Charo 1 dándote dividendos sexuales. En la tercera semana ya tendrás a Charo 2 y Charo 3 haciéndo lo mismo. *Desgraciadamente estos son mercados de "trading", así que no podrás mantener a ninguna charo durante mucho tiempo*. El candlestick sube durante unas 3 o 4 semanas pero pronto bajará cuando vean que nunca les presentas a amigos (NO LO HAGAS) ni las llevas a muchos sitios públicos. Irremediablemente Charo 1 montará su primer pollo al olerse la tostada, momento en el cual deberás reactivar tu perfíl para buscar a Charo 4 y continuar tu rotación.

Importante es que cuando la charo monte el pollo la bloquees y dejes de quedar con ella. No busques "el último polvo" porque a partir del primer pollo que te monten ellas ya estan en modo viogen. Mi "Pro Tip" es echar un solo polvo y fuera, que hará que el mosqueo se le pase pronto y se olviden de tí rápido para buscar a su beta verdadero.

Otro truco de nivel "supreme expert" es tener a un grupo de colegas que haceis lo mismo. Entonces podeis simular "quedadas de amigos" y que ellas crean que son "parte del grupito". En realidad el único grupo sois los tios y ellas van rotando.

Lo he explicado con mucho detalle pero en realidad es bastante sencillo. Pillar a tres charos de base, quedar un par de veces en distintos días, follar, y a correr. Como de entendederas van justitas puedes repetir el mismo guión, las mismas preguntas/respuestas, la misma actuación, y tendrás coños durante años.


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 Ene 2022)

Hay algo peor: Y es que seguro que lo encuentran.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

Uncle Dolan dijo:


> claro porque la putanyola media destaca por su salud mental jejejejejejejj



Yo que se, no conozco puntanyolas, deben ser amistades personales tuyas


----------



## Uncle Dolan (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo que se, no conozco puntanyolas, deben ser amistades personales tuyas



callate pt


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

Uncle Dolan dijo:


> callate pt



No haces callar a tus amigis, me vas a hacer callar a mí, calzonazos


----------



## Uncle Dolan (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No haces callar a tus amigis, me vas a hacer callar a mí, calzonazos



no discuto con agujeros


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Pues, dentro de lo que cabe, me parece una actitud menos mala que las que quieren un crío por inseminación artificial de donante anónimo.
> 
> que es menos mala que las "independientes" que no quieren niños porque priorizan su carrera profesional,
> 
> ...



Que quieres que te diga, a mí me parece una puta locura. Un crío hay que mantenerlo y educarlo. Una persona sola no puede hacerlo, porque se pasará toda la vida currando y dejará al niño en el cole y con la tele. Tampoco es de justicia que a un padre le quieras solo como cajero automático o como tío que pone los espermatozoides y no le permitas entrar en la educación de su crío, que sería suyo también. Tampoco es de justicia que para mantener a un crío vivas de subvenciones económicas aunque estés dándole todo tu tiempo, les estás dando una lección de que quieras ser un parásito y vivir de los demás.
Tampoco es muy sensato lanzarte a la piscina y tener un crío con un desgraciado que has conocido en badoo, y luego si eso ya os conoceréis


----------



## estertores (29 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> [...] y me contó rápidamente y con especial ansia que ella lo que buscaba era tener un higo lo antes posible, que no quería esperar más.
> A un colega mío le pasó lo mismo, quedó con una que le dijo que quería un higo A.S.A.P.
> 
> ¿Estamos locos o qué?, ¿quieren un higo para luego viogenizarte y pedir paguita Nescafé o cual es la historia?



La historia es que ya estarían embarazadas pero el padre verdadero no les convencía y buscaban otro mejor.

O eso o que estaban desquiciadas, en sitios como Tinder hay muchas mujeres mal de la cabeza, yo me hice una cuenta hace poco por curiosidad y la cerré en pocas semanas.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

Uncle Dolan dijo:


> no discuto con agujeros



De cubo de semen nada, mi método anticonceptivo es no abrirme de piernas.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (29 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> yo conozco a uno que así se está poniendo las botas. Separado, con dos criaturas ya, encuentra una de 38 que quiere ser madre y le da lo suyo y lo de su prima, al año aquello no funciona y lo deja, a por otra.
> 
> Cabe destacar que se hizo la vasectomía después de su segundo hijo.



Andar recogiendo a lo más decadente del mercado, no es una situación en la que yo escogería el término "ponerse las botas".

Nadie habla de un comensal que está comiéndose las sobras de otras mesas como "alguien que se está poniendo las botas".


----------



## Ederto (29 Ene 2022)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> Andar recogiendo a lo más decadente del mercado, no es una situación en la que yo escogería el término "ponerse las botas".
> 
> Nadie habla de un comensal que está comiéndose las sobras de otras mesas como "alguien que se está poniendo las botas".



poco hambre has pasao tú!

Ponerse las botas es comer todos los días y no estar pensando "cuándo repetiré".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que quieres que te diga, a mí me parece una puta locura. Un crío hay que mantenerlo y educarlo. Una persona sola no puede hacerlo, porque se pasará toda la vida currando y dejará al niño en el cole y con la tele. Tampoco es de justicia que a un padre le quieras solo como cajero automático o como tío que pone los espermatozoides y no le permitas entrar en la educación de su crío, que sería suyo también. Tampoco es de justicia que para mantener a un crío vivas de subvenciones económicas aunque estés dándole todo tu tiempo, les estás dando una lección de que quieras ser un parásito y vivir de los demás.
> Tampoco es muy sensato lanzarte a la piscina y tener un crío con un desgraciado que has conocido en badoo, y luego si eso ya os conoceréis



Hostias, ¿hablais de madres solteras?

Lo único bueno de las madres solteras son las hijas, que acaban tocadísimas por no tener figura paterna.

Cuando una tia me dice que sus padres estan separados ya sé que tengo el polvo garantizado, aunque follo con las zapatillas de deporte puestas para poder salir corriendo tan pronto termine.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hostias, ¿hablais de madres solteras?
> 
> Lo único bueno de las madres solteras son las hijas, que acaban tocadísimas por no tener figura paterna.
> 
> Cuando una tia me dice que sus padres estan separados ya sé que tengo el polvo garantizado, aunque follo con las zapatillas de deporte puestas para poder salir corriendo tan pronto termine.



No, hablamos de subnormales que tienen crios como si fueran perros


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, hablamos de subnormales que tienen crios como si fueran perros



Ahí la has clavado. Mis dies.

Un hijo es quizás lo mas importante que una persona (hombre o mujer) pueda hacer en su vida. Sin ser yo religioso te diría que es lo mas sagrado, pues creas a un ser vivo, y humano, de la nada, y su vida dependerá en grandísima medida de el ambiente en el que nazca.

Un hijo/a que nace en un ambiente familiar ameno, con figura paterna o materna (ni entro que que sean de igual sexo, no me importa), incluso uno adoptado en una familia estructurada, se beneficia tanto de las personalidades de ámbos padres como de la fuerza de la unión del amor entre ellos. No ve extraño que sus padres se besen o abracen, y sabe que puede contar con ellos lo cual hace que tenga un sentido del juicio maduro cuando trata con extraños.

La estadística es clara y hay estudios que datan de los años 70: Hijos de madres solteras = carne de cañón. Alguno sale bien, pero estadísticamente estan jodidos.

Muchas mujeres no quieren tener un matrimonio sino una boda, y no quieren tener un crio sino tener atención. El hombre también es gilipollas, pero como quien decide si un niño va a nacer es exclusívamente la mujer, ella tiene la culpa.

Es obligatorio tener permiso para conducir, así que no entiendo como no existe un permiso para procrear, lo cual es mil veces mas importante.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ahí la has clavado. Mis dies.
> 
> Un hijo es quizás lo mas importante que una persona (hombre o mujer) pueda hacer en su vida. Sin ser yo religioso te diría que es lo mas sagrado, pues creas a un ser vivo, y humano, de la nada, y su vida dependerá en grandísima medida de el ambiente en el que nazca.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. El tener hijos por puta moda, o por pillar dinerito en caliente, o porque es "lo que hay que hacer" es lanzar al crío a la miseria. Quién quiera críos de verdad, que los tenga. Quién no, que no los tenga. Si se quiere echar un polvo, están las putas, los satisfayer, los muñecos realistas e infinidad de mierdas. Y si alguien se queda preñado por desliz, la píldora del día después, el aborto o la adopción.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Supongo que es un asunto de prioridades cuando el reloj biológico empieza a avisar. A mí me han propuesto en tres ocasiones darme un hijo, amablemente las decliné y la cara de sorpresa que han puesto me dejó confundido al principio, hasta que alguien me explicó que *cuando una mujer quiere un hijo tuyo eso se considera un honor.*



jajajajajaja
apañadas van


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (29 Ene 2022)

spica dijo:


> Cuenta mas.



No creo tener la destreza de describir o narrar aquel episodio de mi vida, pero puedo decirte que me alegra no haberme metido en semejante lío. La mujer tenía como norma algo que he oído a los gringos "Have her cake and eat too", quería todo el beneficio que puede darle un hombre, sin sacrificar o aportar ella nada.


----------



## gpm (29 Ene 2022)

No son mujeres. Son cubos de semen.


----------



## Esparto (29 Ene 2022)

Pero esto es similar en hombres, según se tiene una edad las espectativas bajan llegando las exigencias a quedar por los suelos.

Las mujeres tienen cierto handicap por el tema de dejar de ser fértiles. Pero a ver si pensamos que tío de 40 puede buscarse así tan fácil una mujer bonita, tradicional y con 10 años menos. Solo en los delirios burbumoris, donde todos tenemos startups en países freetax y un séquito de chortinas eslavas en nuestra cocina.

Es lo que hay, para todos.


----------



## El amigo (29 Ene 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> A me tambín ha pesado piro a veda rial no tender badú, amego. Ta ries un rato e das papeleto ca diga "sigui boscando"



Pero si vosotros los moretes tenéis muchos hijos. Y harén algunos..


----------



## moromierda (29 Ene 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Pero si vosotros los moretes tenéis muchos hijos. Y harén algunos..



Piro sólo si pillas paguita o tenes mocho mocho denero, amego.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Tener un hijo es una cosa seria, y estar dispuesto a tenerlo rápido algo así como casi "con quien sea" o "con el primero que aparezca en el Badoo que parezca medio OK", es síntoma de ser una mujer flipada y que se ha organizado muy mal su vida, o de ser una mujer que le importa todo una mierda y que quiere hijo para luego viogenizar al padre y recibir paguita.



Como si fuese un puto pedido de Amazon, no me jodas, a la deshumanización que hemos llegado, para disfrute de los de la agenda 2030


----------



## ray merryman (29 Ene 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> Supongo que es un asunto de prioridades cuando el reloj biológico empieza a avisar. A mí me han propuesto en tres ocasiones darme un hijo, amablemente las decliné y la cara de sorpresa que han puesto me dejó confundido al principio, hasta que alguien me explicó que cuando una mujer quiere un hijo tuyo eso se considera un honor.



Ya bueno es un "honor" si desde los 16 a los 35 no se han estado follando a chulos,macarras y ciclados y ahora buscan un buen padre.
En el caso de trentañeras con un par de relaciones o tres y que por circunstancias se quedan solteras pues puede ser otra cosa.


----------



## JKL-2 (29 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que quieres que te diga, a mí me parece una puta locura. Un crío hay que mantenerlo y educarlo. Una persona sola no puede hacerlo, porque se pasará toda la vida currando y dejará al niño en el cole y con la tele. Tampoco es de justicia que a un padre le quieras solo como cajero automático o como tío que pone los espermatozoides y no le permitas entrar en la educación de su crío, que sería suyo también. Tampoco es de justicia que para mantener a un crío vivas de subvenciones económicas aunque estés dándole todo tu tiempo, les estás dando una lección de que quieras ser un parásito y vivir de los demás.
> Tampoco es muy sensato lanzarte a la piscina y tener un crío con un desgraciado que has conocido en badoo, y luego si eso ya os conoceréis



¿Dónde he dicho que sea buena opción o sensato? He dicho "opción menos mala que otras". Por otra parte, no es algo nuevo, desde mucho antes que badoo la gente tenía descendencia sin haberse conocido suficiente, anda que no había lo que se llamaban bodas "de penalti".


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Ene 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> ¿Dónde he dicho que sea buena opción o sensato? He dicho "opción menos mala que otras". Por otra parte, no es algo nuevo, desde mucho antes que badoo la gente tenía descendencia sin haberse conocido suficiente, anda que no había lo que se llamaban bodas "de penalti".



Si, casándose y todo eso. Es más viejo que el sol. Y mira de lo que funciona, porque las primeras que te decían que no te casaras no tuvieran hijos eran precisamente esas madres y padres que se juntaban sin conocerse.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 Ene 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Con 50 siguen segregando algo ahí abajo o es un yermo



Yo estoy ahora con una de 53 y se moja bastante, se le lubrica rápidamente.

Habrá de todo supongo.

Si recuerdo que tuve que dejar de follarme a una de 50 y pocos porque le apestaba ahí abajo, me daban arcadas. Por vergüenza de decirla que le apestaba pasé de ella y no estaba mal.


----------



## Ahna Capri (30 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Con perdón, pero te habrán visto cara de *Joaquín* betazo carapadre. Yo me lo tomaría como un insulto.



Uppsss...


----------

